# So umm... do rats fart?



## jasugar

My boys are playing on my bed, and every once in a while, it'll smell like they did the #2. 

I'll look around, they haven't.

It isn't that I'm smelling ONE SMELL in whiffs, it's a few different smells on a few different instances.

I'm starting to think one (or all) of my boys are farting. :


----------



## Jaguar

Yes  I've only witnessed it once but it was hilarious.


----------



## Kiko

Yes rats do fart haha.
I was holding my big squish boy Eric today and he let a smelly one go.
It's always shocking an animal so small could make such a stink xD


----------



## jasugar

Oh it smells awful. Worse than their poops, in my opinion. 

On a cute note, my 7 week old is sitting in the palm of my hand boggling & bruxing up a storm.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

Yes, they cannot burp but can fart.


----------



## AMJ087

I get that too. I look around and am convinced sometimes one of them pooped lol


----------



## Ratatoullies

lol. Pheona farts occasionally. And it's horrid! lol! I'd rather smell my dog fart!


----------



## Little_Vixen

Wait.. they can fart but they can't burp?


----------



## psycho_ash

Little_Vixen said:


> Wait.. they can fart but they can't burp?


That is correct! They can't vomit either (at least not like we can).


----------



## Little_Vixen

I knew they couldn't gag or vomit, for some reason it didn't click that they couldn't burp  We sure do love some odd animals


----------



## RMHmommy

I get that all the time. I'll be sitting on the computer with one of the boys (usually Remi) and will smell this poopy smell all of a sudden and when I look around, no poop. So me being the weird rat mommy I am, pick up Remi and smell his cute little rat booty, *gaspes for air* yep, Remi farts


----------



## lilspaz68

try a lot of asparagus or broccoli ema-leigh...known to cause flatulence


----------



## Little_Vixen

No wonder the girls didn't smell bad. We only fed them peas and corn usually for their veggies, and baby carrots.

Good luck with the farting ratties


----------



## RatMomSC

OMG, one of my girls just farted! This was my first experience! They're playing on the couch and I sat down with them for a moment, so of course they started climbing on me. I was convinced someone pooed on me, but I couldn't find anything. Wow, that was bad.


----------



## clarry

stink dont they?  hahaha


----------



## Lokirat

Brilliant!  *giggles all the way through the above posts*

i had suspected my boys had a gruff or two in the past, but i never thought to ask.


----------

